
Boeing CEO refuses to admit 737 MAX 8 is flawed - linsomniac
https://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-updates/incidents/boeing-ceo-dennis-muilenburg-refuses-to-admit-flaws-in-737-max-8-aircraft/news-story/391433575d9985759c1197eecf9309be
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782673)

------
rapsey
Well obviously. A CEO admitting such a fault would be a CEO committing career
suicide and would cost the company many billions.

Public discourse such as it is means never showing volnurability because you
will get slaughtered.

------
paxys
Well "do not admit fault" is basic advice that is printed on every auto
insurance card and something that any lawyer will tell you for free. Do they
really except the CEO of a large multinational company to just randomly say
"yeah, it was totally our fault, sue us"?

------
godson_drafty
Muillenberg's assurances that they will fix everything on their own are not
very convincing. The existence of such a terrible design -- a single sensor
that has complete control over the horizontal stabilizer -- points to one or
more teams or management chains within Boeing that are turning out shoddy
work. They have undoubtedly turned out other shoddy work, and will likely
continue to produce more shoddy work that will kill more people. An outside
team needs to be brought in to investigate engineering and management.
Immunity against lawsuits and job losses need to be assured, but we need to
discover exactly what led to this so more terrible engineering ideas don't
find their way into the next crop of airliners that we will be trusting our
lives to.

------
itsaidpens
Anyone have any idea if a MAX10 is materially different than a MAX8?

I did some research and found that it only appears to be nominally longer? [1]

1\.
[https://www.boeing.com/commercial/737max10/index.page](https://www.boeing.com/commercial/737max10/index.page)

~~~
azza2110
The issue with the MAX8 is that it is fundamentally imbalanced. The larger
heavier engines are tacked on to an airframe similar to the existing 737,
constantly causing the plane to tip forwards, such that repeated tiny changes
are required to maintain level flight. It is these tiny changes that are
automated by software and can cause a crash when fed faulty sensor data.

The MAX10 is a significantly longer aircraft. The forwards rotation of the
larger heavier engines is better balanced by the forces imparted by the tail
acting over a longer lever arm, so the problematic sensor-driven software-
controlled tiny changes aren't required.

------
writepub
The admission would tank Boeing stock, and invite a barrage of lawsuits. This
is a delicate line to tow, that of providing for tens of thousands of
employees, versus providing closure to loved ones of the dead.

~~~
seoirsewalker
First and foremost he is serving the company shareholders. The other concerns
are secondary.

------
Causality1
>“It’s not correct to attribute that to any single item.”

What a lying sack of shit. A single failed sensor caused the plane's automatic
systems to nosedive it into the ground.

